# Hi



## lorikitty22 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi all! I've been here about a month, but I've never introduced myself. I am 24 and in live Rochester, NY. I'm married to a wonderful man and we are expecting our first child next March. 

We have to 2 fur babies, Nikkie and Shellie. Shellie is a DSH that is black and white with a little black spot on her nose. She's 11. Nikkie is a gray Long-Haired kitty who is 8. We adopted them together a few years ago from the Humane Society. They were 8 and 5 at the time and I had decided that I was going to adopt older kitties because most people go for the kittens and the 2 or 3 year olds. 

They really don't like each other and fight when they can. I would think they would get along by now as they have been together their whole lives.

I also have 2 other kitties, Ruby and Myriad, but they live with my mom now because my parent divorced recently and my mom was used to having them around so I let her take them as I already had my 2. Ruby is an 11 year old fat black cat. A solid cat at that. I got her as a kitten from one of my aunt's cats. Myriad is a 5 year old Torsoise Shell. She adopted us. She started comeing around on our deck and we started feeding her because she was extrmly emaciated and needed food desperatly. Soon, all teh male cats in the neighborhood started coming around and so we brought her inside so we could take her to the vets to get fixed. We were't going to keep her at that time. But when she came home, she really was home. She was supposed to go with me up to my apartment at school, but she was too scared and I had to bring her home. Hence, how I got Nikkie and Shellie. 

Thats my cat story for now. They all keep me on my toes and keep me entertained.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's so nice to have you with us, Lorikitty! Welcome.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, I'm so glad we have people who think of the older kitties, they give as much love as little kittens


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Lori. Bless you for adopting older cats. 
There are some new moms on the forum. You fit right 
in here! We love kitty and baby pictures!!!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Welcome Lori! I think you will really enjoy the site. It's really fun to talk and share cat stories, get advice, etc. How exciting that you are expecting your first baby! Congratulations!  Thank you for sharing your kitty stories too. If I ever get another cat, which I'm sure I will sometime, I think I would like to get an older cat next time too. Enjoy the forums!


----------

